# Don Bailey Flooring



## Alstor (Jun 13, 2010)

While vacationing in the Florida Keys, I saw a billboard of this place. It had a drawing of a creepy man laying down, with the name and info going around it. It was quite funny, yet very much disturbing. Later on the trip, I went to the site to see if the billboard applied to the actual site.

Dear Lord, it's awful. If you want to click on it, then fine. But the image will disturb you and your fantasies, whatever they may be.

http://www.donbaileyflooring.com/

By the way, that's his leg, not his penis. If the mods think that it looks like a penis, then I'll mark it NSFW.


----------

